# yamaha L series?



## vanfan (Apr 8, 2008)

I'm looking at a yamaha L series (LSX26). I like everything about it-sound, feel, look etc. Does anyone have experience with these guitars? I understand they are hand built in Japan. They would seem to be worth their high price-but I'm not sure-any opinions?


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

vanfan said:


> I'm looking at a yamaha L series (LSX26). I like everything about it-sound, feel, look etc. Does anyone have experience with these guitars? I understand they are hand built in Japan. They would seem to be worth their high price-but I'm not sure-any opinions?



there's a couple of threads around about them here. they're excellent value for the money, and the price in comparison to other similarly featured guitars is actually one hell of a bargain. go get it!


----------



## vanfan (Apr 8, 2008)

*yamaha L series*

Thanks for the input, I'll search the threads. :smile:


----------

